
Show HN: I'm writing an ebook version of The Tao of tmux - git-pull
A couple of years ago, I written an intro to tmux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmux.github.io&#x2F;) inside tmuxp&#x27;s (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tony&#x2F;tmuxp) documentation called The Tao of tmux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;about_tmux.html). I&#x27;m in the process of turning it into a feature book.<p>I am aiming for a December 23rd, 2016 release and am plugging away full time.<p>I make it available to read on the web for free at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;read.<p>The GitHub is at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;git-pull&#x2F;tao-of-tmux.<p>For pre-ordering:<p>- The Leanpub page (updated on a regular basis) is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux.<p>- Amazon Kindle: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU<p>- iTunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;geo.itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;book&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;id1168912720<p>Also I have a coupon for pre-orders @ $7.99 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;c&#x2F;oBsI4y3o4quu.<p>I&#x27;ve started an indiegogo @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux-the-ebook<p>So there are 2 other books available in the now. I prefer my style of writing about tmux and teaching, since I maintain a few open source libraries for tmux I bring my own perspective along. Also I&#x27;d rather stay away from publishers, again, I prefer a book that&#x27;s available for free to read on the web, DRM-free if you pay, and not have to worry about printing :). It&#x27;s my first book ever so I feel a lot of pressure to get it done right.<p>I&#x27;m definitely open to feedback and requests to add things. I feel a duty to make a really good book for the community.  Any help to spread the word is much appreciated!
======
brudgers
Clickables:

The Leanpub page (updated on a regular basis) is [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-
of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux).

\- Amazon Kindle:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG342KU](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG342KU)

\- iTunes: [https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tao-of-
tmux/id11689...](https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tao-of-
tmux/id1168912720)

Also I have a coupon for pre-orders @ $7.99 [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-
tmux/c/oBsI4y3o4quu](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux/c/oBsI4y3o4quu).

I've started an indiegogo @ [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-tao-of-
tmux-the-ebook](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-tao-of-tmux-the-ebook)

------
nick-ma
Chinese version of tmuxp docs are under translating. Be ready for the
fantastic work.

